
Would you buy a Google Pixel 2 if LG or HTC made them? - user-on1
Given all this...<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;productforums.google.com&#x2F;forum&#x2F;#!topicsearch&#x2F;nexus$205x$20hardware$20issues
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;productforums.google.com&#x2F;forum&#x2F;?utm_medium=email&amp;utm_source=footer#!msg&#x2F;nexus&#x2F;G_0s70PzK_s&#x2F;YgxRK3u4CAAJ
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;productforums.google.com&#x2F;forum&#x2F;#!topicsearch&#x2F;nexus$209$20hardware$20issues
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;productforums.google.com&#x2F;forum&#x2F;#!topic&#x2F;nexus&#x2F;ZDSSZQQdKSA;context-place=topicsearch&#x2F;nexus$209$20screen$20freeze$20issue
======
wadeboggs
I can't speak for HTC but I've had bad experiences with LG phones. Bootlooping
issues and the manufacturer would not fix for free because it had a cracked
screen (which cracked from heat changes in the summer, not from abuse). I
can't remember the cost exactly but the screen fix was pretty expensive.

I wouldn't buy anything they make after that experience.

